# Glass Drinkers



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Some of my mice chew there plastic drinkers and when they do that you can imagine what happens.I have lots of spare plastic drinkers and thought to myself I would buy some glass ones.I couldnt get them anywhere the shop assistants said they cannot get them anymore health and safety to the customer, what is happening to this Country of ours at one time drinkers were all made of glass.
Can you get glass drinkers no problem where you live? any good online outlets? I cant find any.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the health and safety bit is rubbish.I buy glass bottles for my ferrets from pets at home .They do them in sizes for G.pigs,right upto giant ones which I use.As far as I know they don't stock the smallest type but I would imagine that it's sales driven not safety driven.These are the ones stocked by [email protected] am a sucker for a gimmick and love the yellow duckling
http://www.superpetusa.com/product-list ... -12-oz.htm


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes I agree they sell more plastic because they get chewed.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:lol: Mind you all my glass ones broke in the severe weather conditions.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Do you catch Rabbits with your Ferrets or are they show Ferrets.I will look at [email protected] tomorrow and see what they have in the way of drinkers.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

neither,just pets,I feed them on my mice culls.I've always liked ferrets.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I went to pets at home today they had the 12oz glass drinkers in but that was too big for what I wanted. The girl that served me said they cannot get any other size they said there in America.


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

I know that we have them here. We sell them in quite a lot of pet stores... But that obviously doesn't help you.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Here in the US they are easy to find online or at petsmart


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Is this size of glass bottle any good geordie? It's 6oz instead of the massive 12oz sized one from [email protected], it's similar to the [email protected] hamster drinking bottles in terms of the volume it holds. 
http://www.discountedpetproducts.net/CH ... 67425.html


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes thats better zany, [email protected] told me they cant get any other glass bottles apart from the 12oz that sarahC posted.The plastic drinkers they sell you can squeeze them easily they come with a wire but no hole in the top to thread the wire, and mice can chew them easily they are ok if you have the large flat faunariums anything bigger you cant shut the lids. Thanks for that zany


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry Geordie, but I forgot to check this thread again  Glad they are of use to you, it's murder having to rely on [email protected] because they don't exactly stock a very large range of suitable mouse stuffs :lol: Glad to have been able to help


----------

